
Show HN: Nimiq: A Frictionless Payment Protocol Native to the Web - Capira
https://medium.com/nimiq-network/nimiq-a-peer-to-peer-payment-protocol-native-to-the-web-ffd324bb084
======
indescions_2017
Very interesting! Would love to hear more from the team behind this. Just to
be clear, we are talking about a new cryptocurrency, blockchain, peer net
mining system as well as transaction protocol all built on WebRTC and
WebSockets?

~~~
Capira
About the Team: [https://nimiq.com/team/](https://nimiq.com/team/)

 _we are talking about a new cryptocurrency, blockchain, peer net mining
system as well as transaction protocol all built on WebRTC and WebSockets?_

exactly!

------
wmf
On one hand it's a good sign that it's simple and non-innovative but OTOH it
doesn't add much value compared to Bitcoin implementations like CoPay or bcoin
that can already run in the browser AFAIK.

~~~
Capira
Thanks a lot for your feedback! Doesn't any Bitcoin-based application require
either a third-party or installation, because from a Browser you can't
establish connections into the Bitcoin network without an intermediary?

~~~
wmf
Yeah, they require intermediary nodes but those aren't that different from
your backbone nodes.

~~~
Capira
Are those intermediaries also accessible for anyone and decentralized? Is
there an open infrastructure upon which anybody can build web applications
with nothing but static hosting?

~~~
wmf
That stuff either already exists or creating it would be much less work than
creating a whole new currency.

(Although I just did some googling and WebRTC support was removed from CoPay;
I wonder what the story is there.)

